# Youth board for adult



## ShanknBake (Aug 17, 2011)

New to the forum and have a question. I am an intermediate to advanced rider 20 years old 5'3 100 pounds avid skater so have some leg power. I am looking to buy a good all mountain board that i will have no problem buttering and still be able to blast down the mountain and hit some mammoth pow. I really want a 147 park pickle 2011 but im afraid it might be too long and was considering a never summer evo grom 2012. My question is will the grom board be less of quality since an adult evo is 500 and grom is 280? Also would it be soft of a board for all mountain since its made for kids? Basically I've heard never summers quality is equal or better then gnu and am wondering if their grom board would still be a better quality than the pickle.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have never met kids' gear that matched the quality of adults' gear. Perhaps the Evo Grom is different, but I doubt it. Get the 147 OR ride a women's board (Gnu B-pro, Never Summer Lotus, etc.) They may still be little long for you, but the softer waist will allow you to turn more easily than a men's board would.


----------



## ShanknBake (Aug 17, 2011)

*Idk*

Yeah im leaning toward the pickle...I called BC surf and Skate and the guy said stay away from youth boards but then i called Colorado ski shop dot com and the guy said they are the same quality and would recommend either.


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

I was in a rather similar dilemma as you last year. I ended up going with the Evo Grom 142. It still comes with a year long warranty which is equivalent to most adult snowboards, although the adult Never Summer boards come with a 3 year warranty. Basically the board held up quite well for me, I used it more than 30 days last year and learned quite a bit on it. It was my second year riding, so I went from hitting 5ft jumps to 25ft jumps on this board and learned a lot on boxes and rails as well. Still learning, I took plenty of dinks and falls on the board and as I said I think it held up well for me. It was almost half the price so I can't complain at all for the use I got out of it. But to be honest I think I'll be getting a new board this year. According to Vman on this forum, who works at Never Summer, the grom boards don't come with all the technology the adult boards come with, hence the cheaper price. I grew a bit, and I am a little bigger than you at 5'5 115 lbs, so I'm going with a bigger board to use around the mountain then still use the evo mini as a jib stick. Good luck with your decision, I know how difficult it can be. 

BTW, this years Evo looks sooo sick, and all boards from never summer are made by hand in The U.S. If you don't go with the mini why not get the 147 evo instead of the park pickle. I should mention I never rode a park pickle and can't say whether or not it's better, but I can say I love the way the NS Rocker-Camber designs rides.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you're in CA you don't need Magne. Steer away from the Mervin's. Check out Signal if you're worried about length. They make the whole quadfecta of the Park series pretty small, I know the camber goes down below 140, the Rocker I know comes in a 143, I'd bet the Rocker light comes down around there as will most likely the Park Flat. All for under $400 retail and they're made start to finish in CA.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I think a 147 deck might be ok for you. A guy in the group I ride with is 130 and the biggest pussy I've ever met (and an awful snowboarder to boot) and he can press a 147 pretty easily. If pussy no muscle with bad technique can (almost) butter a 147 Park Pickle, then something like a 147 Horrorscope might be ok for you.


----------



## ShanknBake (Aug 17, 2011)

*Pickle 147*

Thanks for the the help. I picked up a 147 park pickle(white base)today. I just hopping around in the grass it is real flexy and I have no problem spinning around 360's I think im gonna really enjoy it. I have some 80 dollar toe cap bindings on it right now and was considering upgrading those. I think Im a mens or womens small I have size 7 Burton moto boots. Any suggestions on binding choice...I was looking to get the winged style bindings since they seem like they will have good control


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you're in CA you don't need Magne. Steer away from the Mervin's. Check out Signal if you're worried about length. They make the whole quadfecta of the Park series pretty small, I know the camber goes down below 140, the Rocker I know comes in a 143, I'd bet the Rocker light comes down around there as will most likely the Park Flat. All for under $400 retail and they're made start to finish in CA.


I've never experienced ice anywhere else but man does Bear/Snow Summit get pretty icy in the Spring. For a couple hours at least. Then its corn. Then it's slush (and time to go home). But I haven't needed it.

Any M/L binding will be fine with a size 7 boot.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I think a 147 deck might be ok for you. A guy in the group I ride with is 130 and the biggest pussy I've ever met (and an awful snowboarder to boot) and he can press a 147 pretty easily. If pussy no muscle with bad technique can (almost) butter a 147 Park Pickle, then something like a 147 Horrorscope might be ok for you.


With friends like you who needs enemies :laugh:

Shanknbake. Looks like you got your board, so this is too late. But I believe Never Summer makes an Evo Mini which is different than the Grom, in 142. For future reference. No idea if they are bringing this back for 2012. And no idea if it's the constructed the same as a grom, but they call it a mini.


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

I have last year's "mini" and yes it is not constructed quite the same, but still an awesome board


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> With friends like you who needs enemies :laugh:



Hey, c'mon let's be fair. I specifically said he was in my group, not my friend for a reason. 

It's not my fault he sucks at snowboarding. He is a know it all and won't take advice from anyone.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hate those peeps.


----------

